# Need creepy music sung by children...can you help?



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Try the theme from the movie Poltergeist. Not really words, but you'll understand once you listen.


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Pet Sematary has very eerie opening music..

STK


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Not even a question, the Amityville Horror theme:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some suggestions:

"Dance Of The _Headless_ Corpse" by Zombie Girl






"Lullaby" by Midnight Syndicate:






"Kiddieland" by Midnight Syndicate:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And some more.

"Haunted Nursery" by Midnight Syndicate (This version is from_ "Born Of The Night"_, but a shorter version of just the music [ 1:14-2:49] is on _"Out Of Darkness"_ )






"Living Dolls" by Nox Arcana:






"Nursery Rhyme" by Nox Arcana:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And some more:

"Pandora's Music Box" by Nox Arcana:






"Music Box" by Nox Arcana:


----------



## eightcircuits (Sep 6, 2014)

Nightmare on elm st jump rope song?


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

This dood has quite a large collection of sound effects and i remember seeing creepy nursery rhymes etc...http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/70120-free-halloween-sound-effects-back-online.html


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great suggestions in here!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I also found this, from the original soundtrack of_ "The Conjuring"_; "doll box" by Joseph Bishara


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Midnight Syndicate is pure genius.


----------



## Zing! (Jul 28, 2012)

Everyone seems to have beaten me to the punch, but I would agree - Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are sure bets for this kind of thing. They are both my go-to cds for music when it comes to home haunting. I think I have every disk Midnight Syndicate has released except for their first self-titled one. Great music, plus they are really great guys!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Apologize if this was listed, but two from Dead Space;Not from children per se, but creepy somewhat versions of nursery rhymes (Twinkle Twinkle and Ring around the Rosie)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl7O8_kWeOc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXQsQKGqIU


Additional

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkzLgoXyF8o


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8fUFmjqXZo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr37YaJDgP4&index=2&list=PL746C5E2FCA96D8E0


----------



## Mandycane (Sep 26, 2014)

The Nursery Rhyme by Nox Arcana is spooky!!!! I love it!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Found a great resource or two: http://www.scaryforkids.com/childrens-rhymes/ (scary rhymes from movies) No recordings, but you can google the, I'd bet. Read the comments. It does not have the Tommyknockers rhyme. Here's a different version: Not last night, but the night before. 24 robbers came knockin' on my door, as I ran out - they ran in, hit 'em in the head with a rollin' pin (after this you just count, 1, 2,3,4,5 all the way to 24) .
The following are not scary, but you can rewrite the schoolyard jumprope rhymes in a scary fashion and have some kids chant for you
http://schoolyardplay.com/jump-rope-rhymes/ Two pages, make sure to go to p2 to see everything. And look under all the categories. There are some clapping songs and whatnot just begging for a makeover
http://www.cocojams.com/content/schoolyard-taunts (I don't get this at all, but maybe I'm too old)
http://grandparents.about.com/od/projectsactivities/tp/Jump_Rope_Rhymes.htm

Now, how to make a recording sound spooky and "hollow" ...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The theme to the movie "Rosemary's Baby" might hit the spot.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

One I almost overlooked is "Footsteps In The Dust" by Midnight Syndicate:


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

poltergeist theme


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

childs play


----------

